# Word of the Day - Dactylogram



## Jace (Dec 30, 2021)

Word of the day - Dactylogram.....a fingerprint.

He was identified by his Dactylogram.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

Neat word!    

I wonder :
_Is it called by the same term,  a dactylogram, 
both if it is done as a print-out design, or also as a digital image, or representation, or enlargement, of the lines?

Or is it only one type of fingerprint representation, that would be labeled, as a dactylogram?_


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2021)

My iPad requires an dactylogram to enter it.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

Pappy said:


> My iPad requires an dactylogram to enter it.



Thanks for that info, Pappy.

No wonder your iPad did not let me use it, when I tried 
And I didn't comprehend the message that popped up on it:
_Incorrect Dactylogram

_


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

I divorced my wife 38 years ago after finding other men's Dactylograms on her.


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 30, 2021)

Dactyl (dactylic feet) is also a poetic term.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 30, 2021)

And I thought it was some kind of dinosaur.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

I had thought it might be a mathematical name for one of those 3-dimensional shapes.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2021)

The term, _dactylogram, _also *seems* like it might be a measurement of weight, *but it isn't!  *


----------



## RubyK (Dec 31, 2021)

I don't recall if I have ever been _dactylogrammed _in my life!


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 31, 2021)

RubyK said:


> I don't recall if I have ever been _dactylogrammed _in my life!


Do you have whorls, loops, or arches?


----------



## RubyK (Dec 31, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Do you have whorls, loops, or arches?


Huh?


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 31, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Huh?


Those are the 3 general types of fingerprint patterns, (compare post 2), lines, ridges, deltas, etc. The kind of triangle you see at the lower left is called a Delta.


----------



## RubyK (Dec 31, 2021)

@ohioboy ~ Can't see any Deltas on my fingers. Do you have one?


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 31, 2021)

RubyK said:


> @ohioboy ~ Can't see any Deltas on my fingers. Do you have one?


You must have Arches, same as me, they have no Deltas.


----------



## RubyK (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## ohioboy (Dec 31, 2021)

Click on the picture of the print. There are arches and tented arches.

https://academyofhandanalysis.org/deciphering-your-fingerprints-the-arch/


----------



## RubyK (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks, @ohioboy


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 31, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Thanks, @ohioboy


This is a very good article descriptively. I learned about fingerprint classifications in Criminal Justice courses in College.

https://attorneyatlawmagazine.com/various-types-fingerprints


----------

